# Eye of the Tiger #Big Lagoon 26May



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rain, rain go away so when I get off work I can play... well hit the water by 1530hrs after looking at the radar and what looked like a break in the storm and fished the entire E bank of Big Lagoon from south to north. the 3 amigos where with me Matrix, XR8, and whopper plop-per. Main target where grass flats I knew with all the rain and wind this was going to be tough, not a wide open bite. Started off bouncing bottom in 2-8ft of water with a Tiger Bait/Matrix Shad to hook into a flounder. 400yrds later I sight cast to a 30lb black drum the Ole' bastard was stubborn and wouldnt eat, still a cool sight to see; seeing as though he was in about 3.5ft of water next to a dock, I could have snagged him but decided to push on and look for something a little more photogenic, he was one big ugly mowphaka. 900yrds later and the sun going down I whip out the XR8 in the Orange color way. I remember what Jeffbro999 taught me many moons ago and started the cadence in his name; started working the outside grass lines and the ladies wouldnt leave me alone. 30yrds later Bam head shakes, YES could it be**** hooked up to a nice sized RED. Good thing, I was on my last fillet of red fish at the house. Yes sir Jeff I hand it to yah bro you were spot on about that retrieve thanks brother; it surprised the hell out of me not goin to lie. Got off the water b4 dark now its time to clean and cook some dinner. Tight Lines and Good Fishin.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

OOPS 4got to log selina off hahahaha


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww u didn't forget u are so sweet how thoughtful of you to write a post in my name so I can get my name out on this forum as well thanks love


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dinner of Champions


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

4 min later and flip


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bone Appetit Pensacola


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice job man glad someone is getting out there to fish.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I must be stoopid or something. EAST bank of Big Lagoon? From South to North? Are you talking in code, or have I lost the ability to read a map? Call me, Confused Near Burgess Road.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> Nice job man glad someone is getting out there to fish.


Thanks bro, dont worry Im sure you will lay a hurting on them as soon as you can. You guys always do.

Sure I can catch fish but yall straight up knockem out!!!
Im out here fishin every darn day trying to figure out how yall do it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> I must be stoopid or something. EAST bank of Big Lagoon? From South to North? Are you talking in code, or have I lost the ability to read a map? Call me, Confused Near Burgess Road.


Hahaha umm lol

Ok, the bank with all the docks and houses starting from Sherman to theo barrs. My internal GPS sometime malfunctions in bad weather excuse me

And yes! what I was saying is code for that* but since you just had to know...:bangin:

:table:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great job out there Josh. Some tasty catches there. Thanks for the shout man, I wouldn't steer you wrong. Keep doing that all summer and you will catch a lot of fish :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Great job out there Josh. Some tasty catches there. Thanks for the shout man, I wouldn't steer you wrong. Keep doing that all summer and you will catch a lot of fish :thumbup:


Will do.... MR17 is goin to the bottom of the tackle box next to the 10year old snap swivels and crappie jigs. I dont know why I put the XR8 down Selina never did lol, she still has that same one you gave her.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

That's the best hot sauce ever.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> That's the best hot sauce ever.


Yes, yes it is. The Cock sause works wonders


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good to hear she's still putting it to some use. Now its your turn to get dialed in on it. I probably won't take it off for the next 4 months! I keep it simple with the colors, especially in the clear water. That orange is working though, can't argue with that!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Good to hear she's still putting it to some use. Now its your turn to get dialed in on it. I probably won't take it off for the next 4 months! I keep it simple with the colors, especially in the clear water. That orange is working though, can't argue with that!


Well it was overcast, water was stained due to rain and I think red fish like Orange. Maybe its all in my head but i felt as though Orange was the color to throw given the conditions, its a mind game that helps me build confidence, lets me think that I know what Im doing. And then when it works I feel as though my theories are justifiable and correct hahaha


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Well it was overcast, water was stained due to rain and I think red fish like Orange. Maybe its all in my head but i felt as though Orange was the color to throw given the conditions, its a mind game that helps me build confidence, lets me think that I know what Im doing. And then when it works I feel as though my theories are justifiable and correct hahaha


Haha nice, confidence is key. I'm gonna call you tomorrow and see if we can put something together soon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Haha nice, confidence is key. I'm gonna call you tomorrow and see if we can put something together soon.


Sooner then later:yes:


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

It was tough going yesterday for sure. Good job on landing the flounder. Mine decided to let go of the hook as I pulled him in the boat. Had to have been a sight watching me and dad trying to catch it/grab it before it hit the water.

Always a great report to read.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ChrisP14 said:


> It was tough going yesterday for sure. Good job on landing the flounder. Mine decided to let go of the hook as I pulled him in the boat. Had to have been a sight watching me and dad trying to catch it/grab it before it hit the water.
> 
> Always a great report to read.


Hahaha doesnt help that they are the slickest, softest fish in the gulf, next time really drive that hook into'um. They're the best eats of the inshore slam IMO


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Your right I never took it off it's still my go to lure I just don't want lose that one so I haven't used it in awhile and you were always using that bomber thing jeffbro I can't wait to hit the water with u bud been too long


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Your right I never took it off it's still my go to lure I just don't want lose that one so I haven't used it in awhile and you were always using that bomber thing jeffbro I can't wait to hit the water with u bud been too long


Rapala / Lucky Craft, babe


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Took my little sled out last night....Only good thing about it, it's way easier to clean then CREEPIN'!!! I'm glad ya got out and got some dinner!!!!

Coors???? Coors.....man would be better paired w/ Amberbock!!!! Darker beers always make blackened fish taste wayyyyy better!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

x raps are deadly on all predator fish, my favorite rapala hands down...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Took my little sled out last night....Only good thing about it, it's way easier to clean then CREEPIN'!!! I'm glad ya got out and got some dinner!!!!
> 
> Coors???? Coors.....man would be better paired w/ Amberbock!!!! Darker beers always make blackened fish taste wayyyyy better!!!


I choose the slightly dull bland taste of Coors it makes my fish taste 5x better that way. But yes darker beer for dinner is preferred


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought there was something different about your original report - that photo didn't quite match you!!!!

Nice fish.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Rapala / Lucky Craft, babe


I was talking about u always used the bomber thing and I forgot to put a period after the word thing .


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> bone Appetit Pensacola
> 
> View attachment 516097


Drinking my beer I see lol your dinner looks good .


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Your right I never took it off it's still my go to lure I just don't want lose that one so I haven't used it in awhile and you were always using that bomber thing jeffbro I can't wait to hit the water with u bud been too long


I'm glad you gained confidence in it, it won't let you down. Stock up on a few so you don't have to worry about losing one and fish it hard. I hear ya, we all need to get together soon. If not for this broken toe:thumbdown:we'd have been fishing weeks ago.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I'm glad you gained confidence in it, it won't let you down. Stock up on a few so you don't have to worry about losing one and fish it hard. I hear ya, we all need to get together soon. If not for this broken toe:thumbdown:we'd have been fishing weeks ago.


I know I need to get them in different colors so I can catch me a slot red it's been way to long since I've caught one . You gotta show us your secret spot for reds . Hopefully your toe heals soon man . Can't wait to go fishing with us again . I'm always learning new things when I fish with different people .


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice report and admire you for staying with it. But what we all want to know now is what's the best way to work this X-rap that I'm on my way to get? Jeff Bro 999 or something like that?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A fisherman can't reveal all his secrets, but retrieve speed and cadence is the biggest key right now even more so than color or size.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> I know I need to get them in different colors so I can catch me a slot red it's been way to long since I've caught one . You gotta show us your secret spot for reds . Hopefully your toe heals soon man . Can't wait to go fishing with us again . I'm always learning new things when I fish with different people .


I've only got a couple more weeks with this boot on and I should be good to go if I can stay out of the water that long. We will get on the spot soon enough:thumbup: You'll have no problem catching a slot out there. Talked to Josh today and we are trying to set something up soon.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> A fisherman can't reveal all his secrets


Haha, I was just joking around with y'all. Sound like y'all share a secret unusual retrieve on this thing. I guess I'll just have to run through my 45 different rhythmical series and figure this thing out.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Man that looks tasty....i need to get out!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Man that looks tasty....i need to get out!


Yes, we do hahaha


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I need to inspect that new boat Brother!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> I need to inspect that new boat Brother!


It's a sweet ride but I kinda miss the mako so many memories


----------

